# K-38 Combat Masterpiece, can it fire +P?



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

Just purchased a beautiful K-38 Combat Masterpiece model 15-3. It's blued with a 4" barrel.
My question is, can I fire +P ammo through it safely?


----------



## nechaev (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes. Smith and Wesson revolvers manufactured from the approximately the mid 1950's onward are rated for plus p ammunition. Your handgun falls well within this range.


----------



## had3nuf (Aug 28, 2012)

You will have no problem shooting +P in that gun .


----------



## Impster (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello All,
I just acquired an S&W K792xxx 15-3, I'm not There is a box of 158 gr. lead ammo with it, can I shoot FMJ or JHP wit it?


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Stop worrying about ammo,,,*

Stop worrying about ammo,,,
Your Numbered Model S&W Revolvers,,,
Can shoot any .38 Special ammo on the market.

Lead, FMJ, hollow-points, wad-cutters, it doesn't matter,,,
The guns will fire all of it and not blow up.

Aarond

.


----------



## Impster (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Finding ammo is hard


----------

